# Noob with a Canon AE-1 Program



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys and girls I am a total noob to photography and I was diging around in the drawers at my house and found that my parents (I'm 16 btw) had a Canon AE-1 Program with a 50mm lens on it. So after all that rambling what are some common problems, pros and cons, and upgrades with this camera. I would also like to take some pictures that exceed the 50mm range so any suggestions on that would be welcome also. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2008)

As long as it's in good working order, it's a great old camera.  

It uses Canon FD lenses, which aren't made any more and aren't compatible with new Canon cameras.  So the bad news is that if you buy lenses for this camera, they won't be of much use if upgrade to a modern camera.  The good news is that FD lenses can be found pretty cheap on the used market.

I'd suggest that you just stick with the 50mm lens for a while and learn how to use it.  If you want more or less in the image, use your feet to 'zoom'.  

There are plenty of longer and shorter lenses available when you really feel the need to add something.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, the more I think about it that sounds right. Master the basic lense before moving on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Hi Brenn,

the Canon AE-1 Progam is a 27 year old camera (I had a Canon A-1, its predeccessor). It takes film (which you can hardly find anywhere) and requires developing and printing in a regular darkroom, with chemicals.  So, first question is: have you got film? Second question: have you got a fully equipped darkroom or do you know someone who does? If your answer is "no" to either you can't take pictures with that AE-1 Program.
Next: the AE-1 does not use Auto-focus lenses. No current new lenses will fit on it/work with it. And vice versa: no AE-1 lenses will work with modern digital cameras.

So, imho, you had better put that AE-1 in a glass display case to look at, or donate it to a museum...


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> Hi Brenn,
> 
> the Canon AE-1 Progam is a 27 year old camera (I had a Canon A-1, its predeccessor). It takes film (which you can hardly find anywhere) and requires developing and printing in a regular darkroom, with chemicals.  So, first question is: have you got film? Second question: have you got a fully equipped darkroom or do you know someone who does? If your answer is "no" to either you can't take pictures with that AE-1 Program.
> Next: the AE-1 does not use Auto-focus lenses. No current new lenses will fit on it/work with it. And vice versa: no AE-1 lenses will work with modern digital cameras.
> ...



Color film is still quite easy to find and most labs (that's I'm aware of) will still develop & make prints for for about $5.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> Hi Brenn,
> 
> the Canon AE-1 Progam is a 27 year old camera (I had a Canon A-1, its predeccessor). It takes film (which you can hardly find anywhere) and requires developing and printing in a regular darkroom, with chemicals. So, first question is: have you got film? Second question: have you got a fully equipped darkroom or do you know someone who does? If your answer is "no" to either you can't take pictures with that AE-1 Program.
> Next: the AE-1 does not use Auto-focus lenses. No current new lenses will fit on it/work with it. And vice versa: no AE-1 lenses will work with modern digital cameras.
> ...


My response to those questions would be yes and no respectively.
I respect your response on the camera but I have done some research (less than an hour this morning) and I believe there is at least _some _potential for this style or age or however photographers classify a camera. I have seen some great (in a noobs eyes) pictures that I would be very happy to claim. I think I will try to increase my knowledge and experience with this camera and mabey update to a new camera when dslr's come down in price or I get addicted to photography whichever comes first.

So after saying that, I could use some direction on how to set this camera for different conditions. What is the "program" circular dial that has b, 2, 1, 2, 4, 8, 15, 30, 60, 125, 250, 500, 1000, on the top used for. I'm sorry I realize this is a complete noob question.
Also the switch on top that goes from A, to L, to S. What is that used for?
Thanks for the help, sorry for the long post.


----------



## Coldow91 (May 26, 2008)

This should help you a lot

http://www.canonfd.com/pdf/ae1p.pdf


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Brennman said:


> [...] I have done some research (less than an hour this morning)



A whole hour?
And you didn't find an AE-1 Program manual?
I did. In 5 seconds...:

AE-1 Program manual.



> and I believe there is at least _some _potential for this style or age or however photographers classify a camera. I have seen some great (in a noobs eyes) pictures that I would be very happy to claim.



If you could make them.



> I think I will try to increase my knowledge and experience with this camera



Fine.
Increasing knowledge is always good.
Got film?
Got a place for development and printing?
Got patience?



> and mabey update to a new camera when dslr's come down in price or I get addicted to photography whichever comes first.
> 
> So after saying that, I could use some direction on how to set this camera for different conditions. What is the "program" circular dial that has b, 2, 1, 2, 4, 8, 15, 30, 60, 125, 250, 500, 1000, on the top used for. I'm sorry I realize this is a complete noob question.
> Also the switch on top that goes from A, to L, to S. What is that used for?
> Thanks for the help, sorry for the long post.



Study the manual!
Print it out and keep it with the camera in the bag!

My best advice: don't spend money on (photographing with) that camera that you could use towards getting up-to-date gear.
You can only spend it once.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> A whole hour?
> And you didn't find an AE-1 Program manual?
> I did. In 5 seconds...:
> 
> ...


Look I'm not saying your wrong and that I know more than you or anything I'm just saying I'm not ready to spend the money right now. And I'm not realy sure what money you are talking about me spending? 5 bucks on developing film? That sounds like a steal if I can gain experience that way. 
You sound very cocky so I'm not realy sure why you are on the beginner forums.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> This should help you a lot
> 
> http://www.canonfd.com/pdf/ae1p.pdf


 
Thank you for the link. 
It's nice to see people that give information without extreme sarcasim.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 26, 2008)

Brennman said:


> You sound very cocky so I'm not realy sure why you are on the beginner forums.



That sounds very funny from someone who demonstrates he knows _nothing at all_ about the subject.
Are you sure you're not looking in the mirror?

If I'm not mistaken _you_ asked questions. Don't start calling names when you don't like the answers. That's very immature.

Oh, and you're welcome to that manual link.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> A whole hour?
> If you could make them.
> 
> 
> ...


If you would like to speak of immature things then you just loaded me with plenty of amo.
BTW I have film and a place for  development its a marvolous place that is almost like a fairytale, mabey they don't have 'em where you live it's called WALMART. Kool huh! And yes I have patients, sounds like you were trying to tell me you had none.


----------



## Brennman (May 26, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> That sounds very funny from someone who demonstrates he knows _nothing at all_ about the subject.
> Are you sure you're not looking in the mirror?


HAHA how am I being immature?? I stated that I was a complete noob and knew nothing of the subject. You threw a temper-tantrum when I said I was gonna use the camera and not "put it in a glass case".


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2008)

OK...both of you need a time out.


----------

